# Parade of String Quilts



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I ran across this today and thought you gals might enjoy looking at all these awesome string quilts!
http://loftcreations.blogspot.com/


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I was part of this challenge and my string quilt is in the parade! I'm Mayleen at QisforQuilt.blogspot.com

Threadneedle


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

threadneedle, I love that quilt! It looks like it's pleated on the end. What a cool design.

Also like the ironing board cover in the non-quilts section. When my current cover wears out, I know what I'm going to replace it with


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

threadneedle said:


> I was part of this challenge and my string quilt is in the parade! I'm Mayleen at QisforQuilt.blogspot.com
> 
> Threadneedle


Beautiful work! 
CJ, thank you, lots of eye candy, such talent.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mayleen, your quilt is lovely!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lots of really neat quilts.
Mayleen - I really like the optic pattern of that quilt you made. Does it have a name, and a place to get the pattern?

Angie


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Mayleen, yours was my favorite! I also love the optical illusion of your quilt. That is just to cool!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

It's absolutely beautiful! I, too, would like to know about the pattern.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Mayleen, your quilt is gorgeous! Great use of colors!
Karen in NE Indian


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

A fun Parade. TFS


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry its taken me so long to reply. We were gone for the weekend and I'm just now back on the computer.

The quilt pattern is from Elsie M. Campbell's book, "String Quilts", and is called Picket Fence. I called my quilt "30 Years on the Fence" because I used scraps I've saved from the past 30 years of sewing.

I learned a lot about color value and that I seem to buy mostly medium and dark value floral fabrics!


----------

